# miren esto en huancayo dice que pronto ah ejecutarse



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Proyecto ganador del concurso CENTRO DE CONVENCIONES "CAMARA DE COMERCIO-HUANCAYO" realizado el dia sabado 08 de Enero del 2005. 
Actualmente el diseño se encuentra en desarrollo pronto a ejecutarse.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

wowwwwwwwwwww , que bien por huancayo ojala y se haga.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

excelente


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve interesante dicho proyecto, espero se haga realidad, Huancayo es una ciudad grande, le hace falta edificios altos.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

hay unos proyectos bien bacanes


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes renders. Los diseños están muy modernos y sobrios. ¿No tienes el detalle de cada uno?


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

si que hay proyectos muy bacanes


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estoy sorprendido todos esos proyectos se van a realizar? wow!!! con esos proyectos Huancayo si que no tiene nada que envidiarle a Lima, el primero esta chevere, el segundo es simplemente alucinante, el edificio que no se de que sera, esta bravazo y ese ultimo render me recuerda a la biblioteca nacional en construccion muy buenos todos!!!

Eden podrias especificiar cuales son los los proyecots que no tienen nombre.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eden said:


> si que hay proyectos muy bacanes


Eso es para Huancayo... increible! Huancayo si que va a mejorar mucho en los proximos años kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, y todo eso es para Huancayo, que bien por la incontrastable.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

no solo el primero decia que esta en desarrollo de ejecutarse todos los demas son solo muestras haber si alguien invierte en ellos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eden deberias crear un thread con estos renders en el foro de Proyectos titulado "Grandes proyectos para Huancayo - Peru", para que nuestros hermanos latinoamercianos vean que tambien hay muchas obras de gran calidad fuera de la ciudad capital kay:


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

esque lo que pasa esque nop es seguro que se vayan ah ejecutar solo son proyectos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero hay una foto de Lima entre esos renders, me confundió un poco eso.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eden pero normal es un foro de proyectos, no se pierde nada con mostrarlos alla, solo bastaria poner una explicacion diciendo que solo el primero se va a realizar y los demas solo esperan la inversion de alguna empresa para ejecutarse.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Había un forista Huancaíno en el foro, que habrá sido de él, necesitamos fotos actuales de esta ciudad, la de mayor crecimiento en nuestra serranía.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estan cheveres todos!


----------



## Araucano (Feb 3, 2004)

Eden said:


> hay unos proyectos bien bacanes



Qué lindos proyectos en Huancayo... Felicitaciones Peruanos!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Felicitaciones Huancayinos! ojalà encuentren los inversionistas para poder ejecutar estos proyectos lo antes posible.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buena noticia tanto para los de huancayo como para todos nosotros !!!!!!! se notan buenos proyectos.........espero se ejecuten la mayoria de ellos !!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2: en HuancayOoO?? EN SERIO? wow!! q chevere por esta ciudad va a qdar muy bine si se se llegan a realizar naa q envidiarle a Lima si se realiza.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

estan excelentes esos proyectos, lo bueno seria que se llegaran a concretar!, quedaria muy bien Huancayo.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Estan seguros que se trata de Huancayo??


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

increible!!!! que buenos proyectos , ojalá se concreten!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

estoy un poco confundido, hay una foto de Lima ahi?.....seria bueno que se haga todo eso, pero TODOS esos proyectos son para HUANCAYO???......(especificamente ese edificio azul que se ve bien alto)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi tambien me confundió esa foto de Lima, no será que sólo el primero es para Huancayo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El que para mi tiene la mejor credibilidad ahi es el centro convenciones de Huancayo...porque DICE Centro Convencion Huancayo Camara etc...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

simplemente no lo creo.


ojala me equivoque, por q es fantastico.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

no solo los que dicen que son para huancayo son para huancayo todos los demas son solo proyectos que no se saben para donde


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Efectivamente es una foto de Lima Limòn!!!!! debe ser que son propuestas para proyectos en Perù.

Edèn excelentes los threads y opino igual, deberìas ponerlos en los foros generales de proyectos para que vean que se està trabajando bien en nuestro Perù


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ohhhhh no lo puedo creer aun , no me esten cochiniando pero de ser a si puta huancayo quedaria pulentisima . viva huancayo ¡¡¡¡¡
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

CHpevere, huancayo se está renovando! construcciones nuevas y BIEN diseñadas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me parece que podrían ir a la sección Proyectos cuando se confirme su realización. Antes no.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eden said:


> no solo los que dicen que son para huancayo son para huancayo todos los demas son solo proyectos que no se saben para donde


Entonces lo mas probable es que el edificio alto sea para Lima.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Felicitaciones Huancayinos! ojalà encuentren los inversionistas para poder ejecutar estos proyectos lo antes posible.


ahhhh, las papas a la huancaína vienen de ahí cierto?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La verdad que nosè pero si te puedo asegurar que las papas a la huancaìna son peruanas!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

que bueno me encanta que progresen las provincias.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No!, las papas a la Huancaina son arequipeñas asi como la Ocopa.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No!, las papas a la Huancaina son arequipeñas asi como la Ocopa.


 Hace un año vi un reportaje de comida criolla y dijerón que la papa a la huancaina era limeña, no lo podía crer... hasta ahi me imaginaba q era de huancayo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tienes razón, al igual que los chifles y la chicha de jora.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Tienes razón, al igual que los chifles y la chicha de jora.


 Ya pes rimense!!!!!!!!!!!!

Solo estoy diciendo lo que vi... y tampoko tampoko hables ...................


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Relájate, yo también digo lo que vi.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Asu, Hunacayo si q va a mejorar y ojala q todos estos proyectos se hagan.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Algun forista es de Huancayo y vive alli, para que nos de mas noticias sobre el primer proyecto?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

"Sin duda que el plato más conocido de Junín es la "Papa a la huancaína", la cual ha dejado de ser parte de su región y se ha extendido por todo el país."

http://www.traficoperu.com/espanol/ciud11.htm


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Había un forista Huancaíno, no sé que habrá sido de él.


----------



## escruna (Feb 26, 2005)

Bonitos diseños. ojala los construyan pronto!!!


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Había un forista Huancaíno, no sé que habrá sido de él.


Hola , yo soy de Huancayo pero resido en Madrid, averiguare si los proyectos que se indican tienen visos de llevarse a cabo.Saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hola, ojalá puedas visitar más seguido el foro, y averigua con tus contactos en Huancayo si se ejecutarán dichos proyectos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Mavo como bien dijo Bajopontino consigue info a traves de tus familiares o amigos que tengas en Huancayo, mira que son proyectos para tu ciudad kay:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

segun esa pàgina hay un render para un multifamiliar en Huancayo..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve chevere ese edificio.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

estan cheveres los proyectos el primero y el segundo son de huancayo supongo los demas ojala tambien sean de esa ciudad


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

hermosos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

oigan miren este edifcio... de la misma pagina... es de trujillo... creo que los unicos renders verdaderos son el primero... y el edificio que enseño claudia


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pucha q esa pagina tiene hartos renders


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> oigan miren este edifcio... de la misma pagina... es de trujillo... creo que los unicos renders verdaderos son el primero... y el edificio que enseño claudia


jajaja, si ese render es de trujillo, entonces es más falso, miren el reflejo de las lunas, creo que ese Skyline no está ni siquiera en Lima.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

asi dice la pagina... hay muchos proyecto que no son reales...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

haber este proyecto del hotel de lima de la costa verde ... 










:S :S creo que algunos proyectos son de gente aficionada a ser estos renders


----------

